# Provincia di Gorizia



## indo_angel (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi there are there expats living around Monfalcone? 
Living overhere for 1,5 year , hope to meet new people ...
Ciao Angel.


----------



## Migmanus (Feb 9, 2015)

Ciao Angel!
I am a Scotsman living near Valvasone! You still in the area?


----------

